# New owner from Vancouver Canada



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

Hi - I just bought a denim blue 2000 180 5 speed Quattro coupe 150km. Nice clean car that lived inside all its life. 



















I bought it from the original owner who has modified it a fair bit. Was rarely driven in the last 10 years or so and he just decided it was in the way and had to go. His shop is next door to ours and he asked if I wanted it for a super deal and I said yes.

*Mods I am aware of:*
Aftermarket stereo
Bigger clutch
3" stainless custom made exhaust with 2 mufflers - single tip. 
Custom SS downpipe
Tuned Ecu - MAF deleted 
Greddy project boost controller 
Spearco fmic
1000cc injectors 
Forged rods
ATP manifold
Garret GT25 turbo
Snow stage 2 meth injection

The boost controller was set at 18psi low and 28psi high boost. I have it currently set on low boost while I go through everything to make sure there are no surprises. I will probably have a few questions as I get up to speed on the 1.8t.

Pierre


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

Not super sure what my plans are for the car but I think the following will happen:

Redo the stereo setup to be a bit tidier in the rear - took out out the big sub box and want to do something a bit more stealth. 
Coil overs to drop it from the 4x4 stance. 
Would really like to find a nice set of the baseball glove seats but few around here it seems. 
Rear drive shaft broke and is currently out of the car. I found a replacement and have to find time to install

The other issue is I have limited garage space with my other project taking up valuable space. Currently thinking about selling it as I do not have the time to finish it properly. The TT is probably faster and so much more modern and comfortable but a rust free high revving v8 914 would be a pretty fun time.

Chevrolet 283 powered 914


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Pierre, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

Thanks for the welcome - I'll start a build/mod thread once I get going with the changes.

Pierre


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Pierre, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
> Hoggy.


Hi Hoggy - how do I access the pm function? Is it a certain number of posts, time on the forum? Proof that I am not a troll


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

TTfromBC said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Pierre, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
> ...


Hi, There is no time or post limit, so just keep checking or click link for more info.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 0&t=804241
Hoggy.


----------

